

A visual hint at just how big Facebook's photo library is. [img] - philjackson
http://i.imgur.com/StBHE.png

======
philjackson
Here's the source (I hope): [http://1000memories.com/blog/94-number-of-photos-
ever-taken-...](http://1000memories.com/blog/94-number-of-photos-ever-taken-
digital-and-analog-in-shoebox)

